
Gravitational waves: Monster black hole merger detected - bainsfather
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-46428010
======
rbanffy
80 solar masses is no monster black hole.

~~~
bainsfather
Maybe it is a monster merger though? It is very early days in detecting these
phenomena, so I expect you are going to see this headline every time we detect
a larger merger than before.

